# What's so great about Alexa Bliss??



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She's ridiculously hot and has raw athletic potential. She's a work in progress.


----------



## Drago

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

inb4 HER ASS

[gif 1]

[gif 2]


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> She's ridiculously hot and has raw athletic potential. She's a work in progress.


Now i will 2nd this .But lot people are calling her like 2nd coming.Saying she better then bayley and Sasha .Like really lol


----------



## Provo

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

If you have proof that someone said that she's better then Sasha or Bailey then plz show it. Well for one she's hot as hell. You can't blame her for being botchy when she's in the develepmental. I forgot when Bliss debuted but she made alot of progress in that time.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Her ass





















Drago said:


> inb4 HER ASS
> 
> [gif 1]
> 
> [gif 2]


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> Now i will 2nd this .But lot people are calling her like 2nd coming.Saying she better then bayley and Sasha .Like really lol


Her look gives her potential to be something like the next Trish. She's a long way away and I hope they take their time with her. She's no threat to Bayley or Sasha.


----------



## anirioc

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

she´s everything WWE´s looking for.
she is sexy has in ring skills she cuts decent promos and is a lot better than many divas like Cameron, Tamina, Eva Marie, Brie Bella, Ema, Nia Jax and others.
so what´s not to like about her?


----------



## nightmare515

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She is extremely hot with a really cute face and an extremely nice body that looks amazing in ring gear. She's both cute and sexy at the same time. 

When you look like that you are able to get away with being mediocre at everything else. I think she'd probably make it even if she doesn't get any better in the ring simply due to the fact that shes the hottest woman WWE has signed in years. I honestly wouldn't care if they kept her as a manager for her entire career as long as she came out in ring gear and I got to look at her. 

Call me shallow but I really don't care if she can wrestle or not I just enjoy watching her strut down the ramp in her wrestling gear and make cute bitchy faces lol.


----------



## polar bear

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Ok so quick question who should be challenging Bailey for her title

I mean you got Alexa, Dana, and Emma as your most viable options 

It's NXT the minor leagues the proving grounds why not give Alexa a shot and see what she can do isn't that the whole point of NXT ?


----------



## BadTouch

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

I love what a great bitch she plays, it's really believable. In the run up to Brooklyn you would not believe how much I wanted her to get her comeuppance, that's all on her. She is athletic, young, and has a bright future. The fact she is very nice looking doesn't hurt, either


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



anirioc said:


> she´s everything WWE´s looking for.
> she is sexy has in ring skills she cuts decent promos and is a lot better than many divas like Cameron, Tamina, Eva Marie, Brie Bella, Ema, Nia Jax and others.
> so what´s not to like about her?


If u have to compare yourself to EVA MARIE BRIE AND Newcomer Nia jax who has had one match to look good..There's a serious problem loool


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> Now i will 2nd this .But lot people are calling her like 2nd coming.Saying she better then bayley and Sasha .Like really lol


Her character work is better than Sasha's or Bayley's was at that point. 
Though looks are debatable she is also hotter than them both combined x 10.


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



polar bear said:


> Ok so quick question who should be challenging Bailey for her title
> 
> I mean you got Alexa, Dana, and Emma as your most viable options
> 
> It's NXT the minor leagues the proving grounds why not give Alexa a shot and see what she can do isn't that the whole point of NXT ?


Emma flatout. Emma is better in every regard.&she won that fatal 4 way @ brooklyn.
Regardless if ending was retarded emma won.And she was best full package down in nxt not named bayley @the time


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Braylyt said:


> Her character work is better than Sasha's or Bayley's was at that point.
> Though looks are debatable she is also hotter than them both combined x 10.


I find Sasha to be hotter .Sasha personality and her swagger make her even hotter then her apperance.
Not to mention bliss always has heavy make-up .

2nd Alexa does absolutely nothing better then Sasha flatout .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Shes got the look, and she's gotten much better in ring and she seems a naturally born heel. And her ass, of course.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> I find Sasha to be hotter .
> 
> 2nd Alexa does absolutely nothing better then Sasha flatout .


I think they're both hot (presonal preference has Alexa edging it), and they both play the bitch well. But Sasha does play the bitch better, and is by far the better in the ring.

Alexa has improved a lot and is still getting better, and I think she is the right choice at the moment to be going up against Bayley. I don't think anyone should be saying that Alexa is in any way better than Sasha right now, but she's got potential for sure.


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Idk if you guys noticed but looks are getting you further and less further in WWE.
They just hired Asuka Nia jax and Athena.

Do you think any of them was hired because their pretty? NO.

Not to mention people like 4 horsewomen putting on clinics on daily doesn't help that case.
Wwe is shifting toward skill over looks.Even crowds are wisening up.BOOing garbage like Eva out the arena.

Now alexa is no eva she's far better wrestler then eva.but if you guys are counting on bliss's looks to make her relevant .Good luck lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Sit down. 

Nobody said she was a better worker then your "bae" Sasha or Bayley. 

People like her first and foremost because she's hot as fuck. But also because she's very athletic, is already decent in the ring for 2 years experience, and has great potential to someday become a total package diva that we haven't seen since Trish Stratus. 

She won't surpass Trish as the GOAT, but she can very well become the face of the division if she keeps improving in the ring and on the mic at this rate. 

Having said that, I do agree that she isn't ready right now to be having title matches at Takeover.


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> 2nd Alexa does absolutely nothing better then Sasha flatout .


Except for the thing I just pointed out. It would be ridiculous to say the contrary since Sasha had 0 personality at that point in her career and was simply Charlotte's back-up dancer.


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Sit down.
> 
> Nobody said she was a better worker then your "bae" Sasha or Bayley.
> 
> People like her first and foremost because she's hot as fuck. But also because she's very athletic, is already decent in the ring for 2 years experience, and has great potential to someday become a total package diva that we haven't seen since Trish Stratus.
> 
> She won't surpass Trish as the GOAT, but she can very well become the face of the division if she keeps improving in the ring and on the mic at this rate.
> 
> Having said that, I do agree that she isn't ready right now to be having title matches at Takeover.



Well least you got one thing as fact.Sasha is bae.


----------



## nightmare515

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Well the thing about Alexa is that shes hot to almost everybody. She has the luxury of being what most in society find to be attractive: small, full figured, nice curves, blonde, and white. 

Almost all of the other Diva's have some sort of "niche" to them to make them attractive to certain people and unattractive to others. 

While not everybody will say that Alexa is the hottest women in the company very few people will go so far as to actually call her ugly like some do the rest of the Divas. 

Depending on who you ask women like Paige, Sasha, Bellas, Naomi, Bayley, Becky, etc will either be hot or ugly depending on what you personally find attractive in people. Alexa on the other hand is what almost every guy in society would consider an attractive woman regardless of whether or not shes your particular cup of tea.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> Idk if you guys noticed but looks are getting you further and less further in WWE.
> They just hired Asuka Nia jax and Athena.
> 
> Do you think any of them was hired because their pretty? NO.
> 
> Not to mention people like 4 horsewomen putting on clinics on daily doesn't help that case.
> Wwe is shifting toward skill over looks.Even crowds are wisening up.BOOing garbage like Eva out the arena.
> 
> Now alexa is no eva she's far better wrestler then eva.but if you guys are counting on bliss's looks to make her relevant .Good luck lol


That NXT women's revolution, while great, has done fuck all to change the divas division on the main roster so far, and it doesn't appear to be anytime soon. 

Don't let NXT's booking fool you into becoming too optimistic about the future of the WWE divas division.


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Now she's fueding bayley.

If anyone seen alexa's recent match vs peyton royce.Do you honestly believe she's ready to face bayley 
Same bayley who's hot off two MOTY matches with Sasha ? 
You guys gotta remember this isn't monday night raw this IS NXT
Where the women put on better matches then men 70% the time.Where women are highlight of night

Bliss isnt ready.

Imo they snubbed emma.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Has anyone mentioned her ass yet?


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She's not that great and her look is overrated, but i would take her over Bayley 1000 times.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

People are already overrating her looks. She's "hot", but not unimaginably so like some on here are making her out to be. She doesn't even give me a boner straight away.


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> That NXT women's revolution, while great, has done fuck all to change the divas division on the main roster so far, and doesn't appear it to be anytime soon.
> 
> Don't let NXT's booking fool you into becoming too optimistic about the future of the WWE divas division.


Im not but if you've been watching 4 horsewomen barely lose.Why is that? Their reputation .
Why do you think crowd cheers Sasha ? Cause she's a joy to watch wrestle.
Crowds have seen what NXT can do so they are becoming smart enough to cheer who's legit good and boo who's just trash.

If bliss went to Raw she would get no cheer's.
Y do you think eva is in NXT? They want her skill to match how good she look's
If WWE Didnt care she would be champ.But since crowd boo's her she gets de-pushed.Looks are meaning less and less they even de-pushed her fued with bayley .


----------



## evielittlethang

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She's not particularly pretty, she's just a blonde with a fairly average body and such and a somewhat strange get-up which at times makes her gender come across as a blurred thing. Her matches were generally not that great, and a bit of a mess, somewhat akin to Asuka's debut against Dana Brooke, which didn't say much for the occasion. Not sure about the views on her being better than 'lots of divas,' which might come across as slightly arbitrary given their actual differences, that said her facing Bayley seems somewhat justified by a lack of other particularly relevant people on that roster (who could participate), and if it wasn't followed by an anonymous squash might have had some potential to build up some interest organically from there, in addition to which it also keeps the demographics coverage for the NXT female title quite high, as seems to be intended.

The WWE did used to have plenty of females that probably look better than Alexa Bliss - and may have had girls' names - even if Trish Stratus and so on still didn't necessarily look that great except perhaps comparatively and were quite heavily stylised in WWE-esque terms or such. While Alexa Bliss does have some sort of hype - although her towing (kayfabe) friends or something around for matches really makes them seem a bit more childish than necessary, and obscures any real attempts at 'character-building' which may or may not have been attempted then - that they can get by on either looks or wrestling isn't yet clear. That said, Bayley has a reputation for looks, so at this point we might as well just have them up against each other to try and express which one is more exaggerated in these terms than the other.

e.
v.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She's from Columbus, OH so i'll root for her success regardless. But agree that she's meh if we are being honest


----------



## Dalexian

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She played babyface to perfection, she plays heel to perfection. Nobody thought she was going to be able to pull off the bitch character, and she does it to perfection. She has a top rope finisher, she can talk without sounding awkward, and she is getting better in the ring on the daily.


----------



## SashaXFox

Kevin Lockard said:


> People are already overrating her looks. She's "hot", but not unimaginably so like some on here are making her out to be. She doesn't even give me a boner straight away.


:clap:clap
Overrating her look's like fuck.

And her ass is decent..Nothing special my standards arnt that low that i drowl over basic woman.See lot girls like her everyday.

Only reason bliss is fueding bayley is because 
3 other horsewomen are gone
Dana's a jobber
Jax is to new 
Asuka is to new
They just hate Emma? They really snubbed emma.Emma would be much better fit then bliss
Peyton royce...

No one credible is around. When they chose bliss they pretty much went around room and asked
Who is only below average wrestling diva on roster thats also not new that we can have fued bayley ?
They hate emma and asuka is to new.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Kevin Lockard said:


> People are already overrating her looks. She's "hot", but not unimaginably so like some on here are making her out to be. She doesn't even give me a boner straight away.


Thank you!

Was about to say the same thing. I mean, sure she is cute, but not really as hot as people here make her out to be; I'd also say she is too short (5'1"). Seems more to me like the typical cute blonde, nothing wows me about her.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She looks like a star and has a unique style of wrestling. She does some pretty unique moves like moonsault into knees and sparkles splash. She is pretty creative with her athleticism.


----------



## Drago

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*










Thanks for sharing on what gives you a boner straight away. I need that info in my life.


----------



## eflat2130

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She oozes heel charisma. She's hot as hell and can piss you off, and you can't teach that.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She's athletic as hell, can talk on the mic (something Bayley can't), plays the bitch character to perfection and is progressing nicely in the ring. 

And no one said she's better than Sasha or Bayley. I can tell you're so full of shit with that just so you can continuing crying about how oh so "overrated" she is. Fuck over it, son.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> She's ridiculously hot and has raw athletic potential. She's a work in progress.


End thread.


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Trublez said:


> She's athletic as hell, can talk on the mic (something Bayley can't), plays the bitch character to perfection and is progressing nicely in the ring.
> 
> And no one said she's better than Sasha or Bayley. I can tell you're so full of shit with that just so you can continuing crying about how oh so "overrated" she is. Fuck over it, son.


Aas much crazy stuff people post on here you truly don't believe people have posted that? Thats a lil naive.

And she is overrated lol.

And you need to say something lil tougher to get under my skin sunny boy.Lol
Im not a punk i dont report people so please continue lol


----------



## Trublez

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> Aas much crazy stuff people post on here you truly don't believe people have posted that?


No. Loudon Wainwright doesn't count btw.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Frankly, she could be the future of the division given WWE's standards, and seems talented, athletic and dedicated enough to one day be as good as Sasha, Bayley, etc. I'd rather someone like her than another stupid Eva Marie.

Anyone with an eye for talent and potential can easily see "what's so great about Alexis Bliss"

And anyone who doesn't think she's hot must be playing for the other team IMO as that just boggles my mind. Although I thought she was cuter as a face, and in blue versus red but whatever. That tag team she's with is dead weight too.


----------



## SashaXFox

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Arkham258 said:


> Frankly, she could be the future of the division given WWE's standards, and seems talented, athletic and dedicated enough to one day be as good as Sasha, Bayley, etc. I'd rather someone like her than another stupid Eva Marie.
> 
> Anyone with an eye for talent and potential can easily see "what's so great about Alexis Bliss"
> 
> And anyone who doesn't think she's hot must be playing for the other team IMO as that just boggles my mind. Although I thought she was cuter as a face, and in blue versus red but whatever. That tag team she's with is dead weight too.


I agree blake and murphy weigh her down.

She does have potential.But people are painting her as better then likes of Sasha bayley alredy.
And i watched her match vs peyton and i was stunned how people drew that conclusion .


----------



## TheAverageMuta

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Good on the mic and apparently can do a 450 splash?


----------



## Jersey

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> What do you people see in her?


Po-po Potential.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> But people are painting her as better then likes of Sasha bayley alredy.


Again, what fucking people?


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> No really what do people see in her?
> 
> Ill admit she's decent promo.
> Nice high flying moves.
> And she has good bitch face expressions
> 
> I just watched her match vs peyton royce like wtf has alexa learned anything?
> Besides that what's everyone so high on her for?Ive heard things like future face of divas.I've heard she's better then Bayley and Sasha ...Really? On what grounds?lol
> She's still botchy as all hell.People bag on naomi calling her botchnomi..Like alexa Botch as any better then naomi in ring lol.
> Fact that alexa beat Sasha is joke in itself(&this was pre-heel alexa she was even worse) i understand people like her which is cool. i like alexa also she even from my home city but Come on.She's nothing special.Shouldnt even be fueding bayley right now.Should be fueding Emma.Imo
> She's gonna make Bayley look bad.
> 
> She's pretty girl.But y so much make-up? The make-up is hindering her looks imo.
> 
> What do you people see in her?


She is better than either of the Bellas.


----------



## DVS1981

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

I'd bum her to death if im really honest.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> No really what do people see in her?
> 
> Ill admit she's decent promo.
> Nice high flying moves.
> And she has good bitch face expressions
> 
> I just watched her match vs peyton royce like wtf has alexa learned anything?
> Besides that what's everyone so high on her for?Ive heard things like future face of divas.*I've heard she's better then Bayley and Sasha ...Really?* On what grounds?lol
> She's still botchy as all hell.People bag on naomi calling her botchnomi..Like alexa Botch as any better then naomi in ring lol.
> Fact that alexa beat Sasha is joke in itself(&this was pre-heel alexa she was even worse) i understand people like her which is cool. i like alexa also she even from my home city but Come on.She's nothing special.Shouldnt even be fueding bayley right now.Should be fueding Emma.Imo
> She's gonna make Bayley look bad.
> 
> She's pretty girl.But y so much make-up? The make-up is hindering her looks imo.
> 
> What do you people see in her?


Ok, please name or show one person who has said that. That's all I ask.

And you said in the beginning. Good bitch character. Different offense. Good promo skills. Yeah, I can see why people like her. And she's only getting better as time goes on.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She has an excellent look, not just that she's hot, but her gear, size, etc all make her memorable to look at. She speaks really well and has great facial expressions, well beyond the other women except for Asuka who is one of the best in the company in that regard (even the decent talkers like Sasha have very little in the way of facial expressions). That's the main things she has going for her, great looks and personality. Hence why she's been such a good heel valet.

She is not great in the ring, that's not a secret. She has a great athletic background but it hasn't translated much so far, for whatever reason. It may simply be that she needs time, and she is only young.
If she can get the wrestling down, she can be a big star, as she already has the rest down.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She is nothing special... yet. She's still in development. She may become a good talent.

As for her looks, I find her face far too pointy. Won't matter though if she develops into a strong talent, and she really isn't being crammed down our throat on mere looks as that all red everything lady has been.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> She is nothing special... yet. She's still in development. She may become a good talent.
> 
> As for her looks, I find her face far too pointy. Won't matter though if she develops into a strong talent, and she really isn't being crammed down our throat on mere looks as that all red everything lady has been.


Almost literally "knees are too sharp".


----------



## Crasp

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She's an above adequate wrestler, she's a more than decent promo, she's cute, She has a 450 up her sleeve, and, I _just like her_. She was one of the first women _without a wrestling background_ that I gravitated to within NXT.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Can somebody with a logical reason elaborate on how she's overrated? Inb4 someone says because people like her ass save me the bs.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

I would snort broken glass off that booty...


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Well she is athletic and very hot!


----------



## Piers

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She could be the next AJ Lee if they turn her face before entering the main roster


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Some serious overrating of her looks ITT.


----------



## true rebel

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

She's hot. That's all that matters in woman's wrestling these days. Women won't draw a dime regardless but at least Alexa will draw a bulge in someone's pants over say Charlotte. Can the division be rebuilt? Yes other women elsewhere are taken seriously. But WWE is all about them aesthetics.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> Im not but if you've been watching 4 horsewomen barely lose.Why is that? Their reputation .
> Why do you think crowd cheers Sasha ? Cause she's a joy to watch wrestle.
> Crowds have seen what NXT can do so they are becoming smart enough to cheer who's legit good and boo who's just trash.
> 
> If bliss went to Raw she would get no cheer's.
> *Y do you think eva is in NXT? They want her skill to match how good she look's
> If WWE Didnt care she would be champ.But since crowd boo's her she gets de-pushed.Looks are meaning less and less they even de-pushed her fued with bayley .*





Spoiler: NXT tapings






> * Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley for the NXT Women's Title is next. Bayley won with the Huggplex. Eva Marie came out to challenge her to a future title match. These were the loudest boos our correspondent has ever heard and they were unable to hear anything she said





So, you were saying...?

:heston


----------



## Wildcat410

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

1. Very marketable look. 
2. Has made encouraging strides in the ring considering her lack of experience. I like The Sparkle Splash fwiw.
3. Seems pretty capable on the mic.
4. Seems to have a good personality with able character playing abilities. Her look and size will naturally gravitate toward an underdog or pixie type face. But her bitchy side seems to be working so far. She does not have to get stuck being just a face or heel.
5. Has a good work ethic and attitude, as far as I know.
6. Alexa is still young, so there is plenty of time to improve.

She shows enough early potential to not bail on for being a possible future star.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> She could be the next AJ Lee if they turn her face before entering the main roster


I would hate that. She needs to be the first and only Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Rah

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> If u have to compare yourself to EVA MARIE BRIE AND Newcomer Nia jax who has had one match to look good..There's a serious problem loool


It's a fair assessment to compare wrestlers who started training for wrestling at roughly the same time. Alexa is heaps better than Eva and Carmella. She might not be good but she looks confident and wrestles with purpose. She also signed less than a year before Nia. She's wrestled four years less than Naomi, who flatout sucks and yet gets main roster air time. It's a fair comparison.

She's not some wunderkind but she appears to be trying hard to master her craft and has found a comfortable fit in her heel character.



SashaXFox said:


> Now she's fueding bayley.
> 
> If anyone seen alexa's recent match vs peyton royce.Do you honestly believe she's ready to face bayley
> Same bayley who's hot off two MOTY matches with Sasha ?
> You guys gotta remember this isn't monday night raw this IS NXT
> Where the women put on better matches then men 70% the time.Where women are highlight of night
> 
> Bliss isnt ready.
> 
> Imo they snubbed emma.


Which other wrestler could fit in her place? Emma lost to Bayley a few months ago. Why should she get a rematch? Not to mention she's in a programme with Asuka. The first challenger for a new babyface champion shouldn't be someone intimidating. Their first defence needs to cement themselves as worthy. Alexa is fine enough in that role, and was all bite with two big men at her side.



SashaXFox said:


> BOOing garbage like Eva out the arena


They don't boo Charlotte.



birthday_massacre said:


> She is better than either of the Bellas.


No, she isn't.


----------



## PimentoSlice

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

Compare Alexa Bliss last two promos she did on NXT with any diva on WWE and you'll quickly realize she's easily the best female on the mic. Add to that, she's still very new to wrestling(only 2 or 3 years training) and is already decent in the ring. The more time she has in NXT, there is no telling how good she will end up. Could she be better than Bayley or Sasha one day? I don't know about that. Sasha and Bayley have shown they'll fuck themselves up doing crazy spots to put on a good match, I haven't seen that from Alexa or any of the other diva yet, so that's why those two are viewed so positively in my eyes.

Alexa has all the potential to be the face of the Divas division, but right now she's still in developmental. She's a work in progress.


----------



## Greatsthegreats

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



SashaXFox said:


> No really what do people see in her?
> 
> Ill admit she's decent promo.
> *Nice high flying moves*


high flying females are a rarity


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*

its not what they see in her. its what they want in her. then it branches off into from there xD . she's hot, end of the day :shrug


----------



## Jingoro

i love looking at her, but only like watching her wrestle. she botches or makes something look awkward at least once in just about every match i've seen her in. not good since they were all five minutes or less except for one.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Saw some posts of the OP in this thread and realized I could make better use of my time looking at gifs of Bliss' ass. So off I go.


----------



## Geeee

I think that she's really entertaining and she's easy on the eyes. She has been carrying Team BAMF since they got together. I think she was the natural pick for the next title shot. She has been killing it as a heel.


----------



## Captain Edd

:rock :rock :rock :rock


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Piers

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



PaigeLover said:


> I would hate that. She needs to be the first and only Alexa Bliss.


I meant she could be the face of the division and a fan favourite


----------



## Jersey

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> I meant she could be the face of the division and a fan favourite


gotcha:grin2:


----------



## NakNak

I'm not a fan of Alexa Bliss, but the girl is improving, and really fast. She has a character, the facials are pretty good, nice promo work and his ring work isn't bad, but it isn't amazing either. Like @Rah said, she's better than Naomi or Eva Marie. She has a lot of potential, she's trying, she's young. Give her a chance, I'm doing it. And her finisher is awesome.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> She could be the next AJ Lee if they turn her face before entering the main roster


There's more Trish Stratus there than AJ


----------



## Arkham258

If I had to pick 3 girls I see the most potential in for the future of the divas division, it's Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks and Bayley

Charlotte, Paige and Becky Lynch are great, but you can't build a division around them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*1. She's very athletic
2. She's hot
3. She's proven to be dynamic in her portrayals of the face and heel role.
4. Her ring ability is passable enough to be carried by her other attributes.
5. She fits the perfect image of the top face of the Divas Division. Yeah, I said it, and?*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> *1. She's very athletic
> 2. She's hot
> 3. She's proven to be dynamic in her portrayals of the face and heel role.
> 4. Her ring ability is passable enough to be carried by her other attributes.
> 5. She fits the perfect image of the top face of the Divas Division. Yeah, I said it, and?*


Technically, I said it first. >:I

But since WWE's Elsa is winning over more and more fans by the day and you beat me to the punch in explaining why she's destined for big things, I'm willing to let it slide this one time. :I


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Technically, I said it first. >:I
> 
> But since WWE's Elsa is winning over more and more fans by the day and you beat me to the punch in explaining why she's destined for big things, I'm willing to let it slide this one time. :I












*December 27th:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...ing-storytelling-its-finest.html#post43376865

*January 31st:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...ou-feel-about-alexa-bliss-2.html#post44769497

:lose


----------



## IceTheRetroKid

Honestly? I just feel like she has no identity, no strong out there identity. She couldn't pull off a face character, because Bayley did it better and she might be talking a good game as a heel, but Dana Brooke does it better.

She has no ring presence either, however, I do like some shitlord antics now that she has Blake and Murphy as back-up, I think if she stay out of Dana's territory, she can be the chickenshit heel of NXT. 

but she won't be a top face, top heel or anything

And in terms of actual WWE hot? You can't put her in playboy or anything.

There's a reason why WWE put her on the "needs to improve" list.

She's also kinda clumsy and she doesn't stick any move she does in the ring, it's annoying, it's almost AJ Lee levels of annoyance.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Her ass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Legit BOSS said:


> *December 27th:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...ing-storytelling-its-finest.html#post43376865
> 
> *January 31st:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...ou-feel-about-alexa-bliss-2.html#post44769497
> 
> :lose


brb tending to my shamefur dispray


----------



## Piers

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/BswYKLQCUAAqPkL.mp4


----------



## deanambroselover

Alexa Bliss has proved she can be a face and a heel I want her to take the NXT women's title off Bayley


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Her ass.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

RetepAdam. said:


> Her ass.



Best possible answer found.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus

RapShepard said:


> She's from Columbus, OH so i'll root for her success regardless. But agree that she's meh if we are being honest


Cincinnati always rules this state. You have alexa bliss, we got dean ambrose

And fuck ohio state


----------



## Darren Criss

She's good but needs to stop with Maryse's taunt (and Dana too).


----------



## deanambroselover

Alexa is dating Blake or Murphy? whoever he is a lucky bastard


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

deanambroselover said:


> Alexa is dating Blake or Murphy? whoever he is a lucky bastard


She's dating Murphy, the Australian ginger in case you don't know the difference.


----------



## Satanixx

*Re: What's so great about alexa Bliss??*



nightmare515 said:


> She is extremely hot with a really cute face and an extremely nice body that looks amazing in ring gear. She's both cute and sexy at the same time.
> 
> When you look like that you are able to get away with being mediocre at everything else. I think she'd probably make it even if she doesn't get any better in the ring simply due to the fact that shes the hottest woman WWE has signed in years. I honestly wouldn't care if they kept her as a manager for her entire career as long as she came out in ring gear and I got to look at her.
> 
> Call me shallow but I really don't care if she can wrestle or not I just enjoy watching her strut down the ramp in her wrestling gear and make cute bitchy faces lol.


Well said sir. When you look like that who cares if you can wrestle.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Legit BOSS said:


> *1. She's very athletic
> 2. She's hot
> 3. She's proven to be dynamic in her portrayals of the face and heel role.
> 4. Her ring ability is passable enough to be carried by her other attributes.
> 5. She fits the perfect image of the top face of the Divas Division. Yeah, I said it, and?*


This guy gets it... roud :applause 

Trish 2.0

There I said it


----------



## Crewz

People saying she's hot.. If that's why people like her Eva Marie would be a GAWD around here.. What happened to being a fan of someone because they're talented?

To answer the question, there's nothing great about Alexa Bliss. She's just some manager who will likely never make it to the main roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Sex Ferguson said:


> This guy gets it... roud :applause
> 
> Trish 2.0
> 
> There I said it


*I've also made the Trish comparison a few times. Besides the look, her heel showing on Wednesday COMPLETELY reminded me of Trish.*


----------



## Jersey

Legit BOSS said:


> *1. She's very athletic
> 2. She's hot
> 3. She's proven to be dynamic in her portrayals of the face and heel role.
> 4. Her ring ability is passable enough to be carried by her other attributes.
> 5. She fits the perfect image of the top face of the Divas Division. Yeah, I said it, and?*


----------



## Dolorian

Crewz said:


> People saying she's hot.. If that's why people like her Eva Marie would be a GAWD around here.. What happened to being a fan of someone because they're talented?
> 
> To answer the question, there's nothing great about Alexa Bliss. She's just some manager who will likely never make it to the main roster.


I honestly don't see how she is OMG so hot, I am almost certain that I could jump to any of the 1000+ pages in the Celebrity Pictures thread and find a pict of a girl that is hotter than Alexa.

But different strokes for different folks, as they say.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Great bitch heel character, very athletic, has a lot of charisma.

And dat ass.

(Side note: Fuck, Buddy Murphy is a lucky bastard. How does a guy that looks like him get a girl that looks like her? And I know, white knights/some women might say personality counts, but everything I see in real life is beautiful people together and uggos together. Don't disturb the laws of the world, Murphy.)


----------



## Tinkerbell Heights

i think she great


----------



## Tinkerbell Heights

she is a great hell. has a nice character and cool name


----------



## deanambroselover

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> She's dating Murphy, the Australian ginger in case you don't know the difference.


He is a lucky bastard. I dont know how he got her just like how Rusev is dating Lana


----------



## Drago

deanambroselover said:


> He is a lucky bastard. *I dont know how he got her just like how Rusev is dating Lana*


Come on man! He seems like the coolest guy ever. I'd let him smack my ass (no ****).

Ok, maybe a little.


----------



## deanambroselover

Drago said:


> Come on man! He seems like the coolest guy ever. I'd let him smack my ass (no ****).
> 
> Ok, maybe a little.


I'm sure he is a cool dude I guess personality is what attracted Alexa Bliss to him


----------



## Drago

deanambroselover said:


> I'm sure he is a cool dude I guess personality is what attracted Alexa Bliss to him


I was talking about Rusev, but yeah you got a point.


----------



## deanambroselover

Drago said:


> I was talking about Rusev, but yeah you got a point.


Oh yeah sorry and I don't know how Rusev got with Lana personality must defo be the attraction here


----------



## evielittlethang

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fuck, Buddy Murphy is [...]


Just saying, but the way that you worded that comes across as slightly amusing, no discredit to you.

On a more serious note, while this might be influenced by Asia and etc. where the relation between the 'attractiveness' and such of various people in a relationship is generally inverse, one way or another, there doesn't necessarily seem to be that much of a relation in the attractiveness of participants in a relationship, which is probably not generally due to personality. In any case, it's fairly evident that features such as social activity, etc., play a more determining role in such relationships, or the lack thereof, than attractiveness unmediated and etc. etc.

e.
v.


----------



## amirali19

deanambroselover said:


> He is a lucky bastard. I dont know how he got her just like how Rusev is dating Lana


My wife has a crush on Rusev. He's a muscular, strong, very masculine looking dude. Lots of hot women like that. If you see Lana forcing herself not to cringe when she kisses Ziggler, she definitely prefers the swarthy exotic foreigner over the shaved California beach boy look. I don't think Buddy Murphy is bad looking; I just cant remember what he looks like. And I've seen nearly a dozen matches of him and Blake :/.


----------



## DMR

She's hot as fuck, fits the feisty role and for some reason reminds me of Harley Quinn.
She also fits in well with Blake & Murphy.


----------



## dashing_man

damn her booty :homer :done










and Sasha feeling her dammit :mark: Need to get Premium membership for this :mark:








:alldone




























:yum:


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

Shes the hottest diva since maria 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Armani

Since when women wrestling mattered. Her looks, and overall package is exactly what WWE needs. Plus when was the last time we had a hot and very athletic women? She has potential and that's all that matters.


----------



## Mastodonic

She's got a fat ass that needs a smack.


----------



## randyorko

I have been a fan of Alexa since her debut in NXT as I seen she had potential, but as a babyface she was a bit bland. When she turned heel everything clicked for her, she plays the snobby brat role really good and has really improved on her mic skills. She is also incredibly gorgeous which we know always helps when in WWE but she isn't just the pretty face as the has everything else it takes to make the complete package as a WWE Diva.


----------

